# OK going with Peco C55....



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

..at least that is the plan until you all give me 5 other things to consider 

So I've read quite a bit on the Electro-frog vs. Insul-frog but wanted the opinions of those that may have used either/both. I will be running a DCC layout. This is my first large layout so I'd like to keep my wiring as simple as possible but if you think Electro-frog is the way to go I'll factor it in.

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You want to use Insul-frog for a layout with DCC!


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. Yes that is the conclusion I came to as well but oddly when I look at sites like nscalesupply.com most of the turnouts I am most interested in (medium curved and straight) are offered only in electro-frog. Only a couple of the more complicated turnouts have both options. I looked at a couple other sites and seemed to find the same thing.

I'm new to all this so might be missing something. Someone set me straight.

Walman


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Walman said:


> most of the turnouts I am most interested in (medium curved and straight) are offered only in electro-frog. I looked at a couple other sites and seemed to find the same thing.
> Walman


Here's a sight that has both the curved and medium straight insulfrog Peco switches. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Sc...g=Y&sort=3&cat=1446&show=30&page=1&brand=Peco

I shop at this sight (Model train stuff) and another one called Hobbylinc. http://hobbylinc.com/ Both have great inventories.

Routerman


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Going with Peco 55 rules out the Insulfrog/Electrofrog option...all Peco C55 turnouts are all Electrofrog types,with the exceptions of crossings.But don't be worried any though,while Electrofrog type turnouts may have powered frogs (Modelers choice),this is not required.The local club's layout has plenty of Electrofrog turnouts installed and not a single one has an independently powered frog (through a switch).

Not having powered frogs will eventually show if you happen to stop let's say a short steamer or a loco that has poor power pick-up over the turnout...you may have to give it a little push to have it going again (same as with Insulfrog type TO's BTW).That's about all the problems you could have.Keep your trackwork clean so that contacts remain good and you'll likely never notice the problem.


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

OK great to know Jake thanks I thought I was going crazy not finding the insulfrogs....and thanks JZ for the site tips.

Walman


----------

